# Ocean County, NJ



## SPRDUTYSNOWPLOW (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking for sub work........

2004 F250 w/ 8Ft Meyer

Anyone need help in Ocean County, NJ.....e-mail me [email protected]

Thanks.....Happy plowing


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a small driveway/lot I'm looking to get done in Bradley Beach on Ocean ave. Not great but its work if your not too far.........


----------



## SPRDUTYSNOWPLOW (Jan 28, 2005)

demetrios007 said:


> I have a small driveway/lot I'm looking to get done in Bradley Beach on Ocean ave. Not great but its work if your not too far.........


E-mail me witht he specifics.......


----------

